# Welche Pflanzen für den Pflanzenfilter



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

*Welche Pflanzenf für den Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte meinen neuen 20000 Liter Teich mit einem Fertigteich ( 2500 L ) mittels Bachlauf verbinden. Das Fertigbecken soll als Pflanzenfilter fungieren. ( Ein Foto ist unter dem Beitrag Technik / Teichbelüfter zu sehen ).
Nun meine Frage, mit welchen Pflanzen funktioniert das am besten und welches Substrat sollte ich benutzen. Habe im Fertigbecken eine Tiefe von 80 cm, 2 kleine dreißiger Zonen und den zehner Rand. 
Bis das kleine Becken eingefahren ist, bleibt zusätzlich noch der Außenfilter in Betrieb. 
Reicht es, wenn ich das Wasser mittels Pumpe in den Pflanzenfilter pumpe und von dort aus als Überlauf in den Bach laufen lasse oder sollte im Pflanzenfilter auch eine Pumpe sein ? 
Hat jemand zu diesem Thema Erfahrungen gemacht ?

Liebe Grüße
Jackie


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

*...*

Moin jackie,

aus Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen,daß stark wurzelnde Pflanzen wie __ Schilf, Wasserschwertlilie, __ Rohrkolben, Tannenwedel, __ Binsen etc. gefragt sind ..... so habe ich es bei mir gemacht ... udn imk zweiten jahr funktioneirt es prächtig ... klares Wasser bin in 1,2m Tiefe .... und es funktioniert prächtig .... natürlich mit meine "Vorkriegs-Vortex-.Filter" ... also würde ich an deiner Stelle auch machen, einen "Vorreiniger" installieren, egal ob selbstgemacht oder gekauft ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

Hallo Tommi,

habe zur Zeit einen leistungsstarken Filter von Variolux am neuen Teich. Du meinst, das Wasser erst durch den Filter laufen lassen und von da aus in den Pflanzenfilter. Verstehe ich Dich da richtig?

Welche der von Dir genannten Pflanzen können den in die 80er Tiefe. Tannenwedel und __ Schwertlilien habe ich genug. Die hatte ich bisher auch im kleinen Teich. Allerdings im Rand und der 30er Zone. Wie tief kann ich __ Schilf setzen.
Das Ferigbecken mache ich in den nächsten Tagen erstmal leer, weil wir es versetzen müssen. Die Fische kommen morgen in ein Hälterungsbecken. Kann ich in diesen Fischzwischenlager ruhig auch etwas __ Hornkraut rein schmeißen oder sollte dieses Becken Pflanzenfrei sein. Weißt Du das ?

Gruß Jackie


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

*....*

Hallo Jackie,

mit Filter meinte ich eine Vorstufe zur normalen Filterung, der sog. Grobfilterung.

Also bei mir langt es so, schau mal unter "Wie seht es aus an eurn Teichen?" ... mein STör sieht man auf einer Tiefe von 1,2m .... ok, etwas Fadenalgen, aber des gehört einfach in einen Sommer, wer sagt,daß er sowas ned hat der lügt einfach meiner Meinung anch ....

Mein Pflanzenfilter iss an der tiefsten Stelle 50cm  ... iss deiner tiefer ??? Brauchste ned .... iss unnötig ... meiner Meinung nach .... mein PF (Pflanzefilter hat ca. 35-45% der Größe meines Hauptteiches ....

Fischzwischenlangerbecken .... kommt auf die Zeit an ... wenn es länger wie einen Tag iss (mache ich auch so) integriere ich sie in mein __ Filtersystem, egal ob Aquarium oder Tonne .... __ Hornkraut kann nie schaden, produziert Sauerstoff .....
Gruß Jackie[/quote]


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

Hallo Jackie,

so tief wird Dein Fertigteich nicht sein, dass das __ Schilf nicht mehr wächst. Es schafft locker eine Wassertiefe von 2 Metern und ich habe es in manchen Teichen in noch größerer Tiefe gefunden.

Werner


----------

